# Help please!!! Long/short protocol??????



## LadyKtcuddles (Nov 6, 2010)

Please can someone shed some light on this for me!!!! I had my first icsi in Jan on long protocol and  I'm starting my second icsi in June on the short protocol, I know that obviously short protocol is shorter with no DR but other than that I'm clueless   What day would I start stimming etc? I feel like I need some kind of time line? 


 would be gratefully received! 

Thank you! 

Ktcuddles


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Ktcuddles,

Will you be going on the pill before starting? If so, you start taking the pill on the first day of AF for about 17-21 days, have a scan, if all well you stop taking it and wait for your bleed. Generally on Day 2-6 you take clomid and from Day 4 you start stimming. Obviously if you don't take the pill, you start clomid on day 2 of your period and start stimming on Day 4.

Good luck with your next cycle.

Mary xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles (Nov 6, 2010)

Maryd- YOU ARE AN ANGEL!   thank you so much! 

I'm not going to be taking the pill, So I presume Day 2 clomid And stimming day4 then, thank you so much, it's good to know roughly what's happening when, for work etc, I don't feel quite so lost now!  

Big   to you! 

Ktcuddles


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I've just complete Flare short protocol and from start to finish being ET I my treatment took 2weeks and now i'm on the 2ww so 4 weeks in total.

I didn't respond to well to the long protocol on my first cycle which is why it was cancelled but this time I responded alot better and with better embies all be it only left with 3.

Good luck to you.. May all our dreams come true x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles (Nov 6, 2010)

hbkmorris- thanks for your reply Hun   I didn't respond well on the long protocol either so it's nice to know that I have more hope with the short!  

Good luck with your 2ww hunny   I'll be   for you!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE
*A Rough Guide To IVF *CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Em Mac17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ktcuddles

I had first IVF attempt in Dec 10 on the short protocol as i flagged up as low fertility so was at risk of not stimulating enough on long protocol.  I began stimulating injections on day 3 then EC on day 16 then ET on day 19.  Got a BFN but on the plus got 16 eggs, 14 fertilised then 9 really good quality day 3 embryos so got 8 frosties.  am now on day 6 of D/R  for FET

good luck you hope this time is good for you xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles (Nov 6, 2010)

Em Mac17- thank you! That really gives me hope   I'm obviously more nervous about this tx than before, ignorance is bliss and all that! Hope this is you time too hunny, thanks again,

   ^

Kt


----------



## Em Mac17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Kt

I know what you mean i am more nervous this time, scared of it not working again.  I was so positive in dec but now just feel a bit worried about having to deal with it not doing again.  But positive thinking   i am trying to stay positive and just heard a few ladies that have all had BFP so lets hope that goes for us too.

wishing you all the luck in the world (and on the up short protocol is alot less injections) 

take care

Em xx


----------

